# 2012 Rogue jerking



## christine8991 (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a 2012 Nissan Rogue, bought it in June 2016. Currently has 38,000 miles. It’s been perfect until recently… if it’s very cold or snowy, and going at slow acceleration the car jerks. RPMs do not drop.

We got several inches of snow last night and my drive to work this morning was scary. The jerking was worse than ever. I feel that it is going to cause me to wreck. Any ideas on what could be causing this?

I called the dealership when I got to work and my warranty expired last month and I decided not to extend it. There is no engine light on. I am dreading my drive home from work this evening, and I bought this car to make me feel safer in the snow!


----------



## christine8991 (Dec 30, 2016)

*Anyone?*

Any advice from anyone? It appears to only do this with moisture in the air.


----------



## Cyn (Feb 17, 2020)

christine8991 said:


> *Anyone?*
> 
> Any advice from anyone? It appears to only do this with moisture in the air.


Hi Christine, I was wondering if u ever received a reply or found out what was causing this. My rouge starting doing this also and as u stated it is scary not knowing if ur going to make it home or not. I have tried a few things but would like to narrow down before I take in to be serviced and charged a fortune. Thank you


----------



## lalalalaceee89 (Apr 20, 2020)

I also have a 2012 Rogue . It shakes when I come to a stop. It was only doing it when the air conditioner was on but it's getting worse. at one point I was trying to accelerate and it started jerking everytime my foot pressed on the gas. The air compressor needs to be cleaned. I'll give an update in a couple days.


----------

